# Lanyards



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

My fiance actually makes lanyards for me and my friends. If your interested let me know i'm sure she could whip one up for pretty cheap. Shoot me a pm and we can discuss details if you havent found one yet.


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

Link to Field and Stream article for making your own. My daughter saved it and getting ready to make her own. Good luck

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2009/12/tie-your-own-duck-hunting-lanyard


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

davey and sons


----------

